# Wondering about the Reserves...



## avro87 (31 Dec 2007)

Good Day all,

A short while ago I was trying to decided which way I was going to go with my flying career.  Canadian Air Force, or civilian.  I Chose to go the civilian way.  I have no regrets, however, I'm now considering the Reserves.  I really know nothing about the Reserves, and thats why I've started this thread.  I would love to hear from any of you who are in the reserves, particularly if you are a pilot.  I'm really interested to find out if it's possible to have a civillian flying career on the go, and be apart of the Reserves as a pilot at the same time.  I've researched the Reserves on the CAF website, and I know the basic stuff.  However, I would like to learn MORE about the Reserves!

I have my multi/IFR and float ratings.  The company I'm working for will have me on either 2 week or 3 week rotations.   

Regards,



Avro


----------



## xo31@711ret (31 Dec 2007)

Avro, I spent 4 years doing medicals for recruiting; don't know much about pilots or recruiting policies per say. Suggest contact the nearest recruiting center / detachment. I'm sure they would love to have caht with you and your qualifications. Any air bases or bases with a squadron close by?


----------



## Loachman (31 Dec 2007)

Unless you are an ex-regular pilot, your chances of becoming a reserve pilot are pretty slim.


----------



## Zoomie (31 Dec 2007)

This topic has been covered in depth - suggest a Mod take the necessary steps...


----------



## aesop081 (31 Dec 2007)

We have been through this lots......reserve pilots are in a category  of their own flying CH-146s or CT-142s.

Some may fly other macines but thats beause they are ex-Reg-F who just retired.

Take a good read around the site

Milnet.ca staff


----------



## Sf2 (31 Dec 2007)

Coles notes

If you wanna fly Griffons or Dash 8's - you can shortcut thru a lot of steps
Otherwise, be prepared to go thru the full meal deal.


----------

